# Signs To Sign Raja Bell



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Suns To Sign Raja Bell*

The team struck the first deal of the free-agency period on Friday, coming to an agreement in principle with free agent Raja Bell.

"Raja Bell intends to sign a contract with the Suns when the moratorium ends," his agent, Herb Rudoy, told ESPN Insider Chad Ford. "Raja really wanted to play with Steve Nash and saw a great opportunity to do just that."

The Suns will sign Bell with part of their mid-level exception. Last year the exception was for $4.9 million and is expected to go up slightly this year.

Suns GM Bryan Colangelo declined comment on the story, citing league policy that prohibits NBA teams from commenting on free-agent negotiations during the moratorium.

Bell and the Suns can make things official on July 22, when the moratorium is lifted.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2098485


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

beat me to it. Good signing. I hope it's not for much. I would have preferred he signed for the lower exceptions. 

The suns get going on free agency quick, eh? They got Steve Nash the first day last year too.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Raja Bell??? Well, that sure was random. If it's true, I hope Bryan knows what he's doing.

BTW, love the avitar.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i like raja bell, so im stoked for this signing


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

this is a good thing. good way to start the FA season.

with Thomas and now Bell we can count on some consistent defense.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I like the signing. Raja makes this bench even better. Great shot from mid-range and 3 line. Damn everybody wants to play w/ Stevie, GOOD.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

good signing, hope he does well.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

good solid signing. HE plays defense, and gives us some much needed depth.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

For the whole MLE? Ehhhh, I guess.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> For the whole MLE? Ehhhh, I guess.



No, we're only giving him part of it.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I really think Radja Bell will be instrumental to the suns. Like Jackson, but Radja can be the backup perimeter stopper. He's a pretty good defender.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Does this mean they are not going to sign Finley?


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

From Hoopsworld.com: 


> The Suns are rumored to have offered him a 4-5 year contract around the $3 million range. This would leave $2.5 million left of the midlevel exception to resign Steven Hunter or sign another free agent if Hunter decides he wants more money. My guess is that Hunter will sign for whatever is left of the midlevel after Raja is signed. If Hunter believes he is worth more or another team offers him the full mid level, look for the Suns to go after another big man in free agency.


Here's the full article: http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13246.shtml 

If this is true then we still have enough of the MLE to sign Hunter and we'd still have the LLE to sign a player like Payton. Things are looking really good. :clap:


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

YEh i like the addition of Bell. I was thinking Finley would be good but as that article says Bell is younger and a better defender. Bell is also very capable of hitting points aswell. I really see the suns coming together now. Many people are saying they no longer have their style anymore, however i dont see why not. We can put amare,marion,Jjax or Bell,JJ,Nash on the floor and play the run and gun and we can play a traditional line-up aswell, as many people have said we will need to win a championship. The suns have become a very versatile team with lots of talent that i believe will work together.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> Many people are saying they no longer have their style anymore


Those people are kidding themselves. D'Antoni has said repeatedly that we're going to play a lot like we did last season. And how can you argue with that? I mean he's the coach, he says what style we run. He did say there will be some changes at certain times. Obviously the Suns are going to emphasize defense more next year than they did this year, they'd be stupid not to. But they won't lose their style, it's just going to make them better.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

how about trade kurt thomas for ben wallace may be impossible i'm a big ben fan and i want him to be a sun these should be the most exciting team to watch


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Nocioni said:


> how about trade kurt thomas for ben wallace may be impossible i'm a big ben fan and i want him to be a sun these should be the most exciting team to watch


not happening, pistons love ben wallace and i would see no reason why they would trade him.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> not happening, pistons love ben wallace and i would see no reason why they would trade him.


exactly!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice signing. Raja Bell is an excellent defender and is young and can fit into our running style. Hes a good shooter too and that will help.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Nice signing. Raja Bell is an excellent defender and is young and can fit into our running style. Hes a good shooter too and that will help.


Yep, and the times we do go small, with Nash/JJ/Bell/Marion/Amare. He will fit in well. May also bring a better 3pt % than Q. Sorry if that hurts still.. haha


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa
SG: Joe Johnson...Raja Bell...Dijon Thompson
SF: Shawn Marion...Jim Jackson
PF: Kurt Thomas
C: Amare Stoudemire...Jake Voskhul

Looks nice, but they still need to add a couple big men in Free Agency. With their LLE and the minimum, they should be looking to bring back Steven Hunter (even though he says he wants more money than that) and guys like Othella Harrington, Darvin Ham, Zeljko Rebraca, Mark Madsen, Michael Ruffin, Vitaly Potapenko, Dale Davis, DeSagana Diop and Alan Henderson. They're not the cream of the crop, but those are likely the best players they'll be able to get. A combination of Ham (who would fit perfectly in Phoenix), Davis and Ruffin would be nice for the Suns.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa
> SG: Joe Johnson...Raja Bell...Dijon Thompson
> SF: Shawn Marion...Jim Jackson
> PF: Kurt Thomas
> ...


Nice. We most likely will get hunter though, and get Voshkul/Barbosa out. I would love to see Mad Dogg here! Haha that would be aawesome. Darvin Ham, never saw him play. Would love Dale Davis too


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yep, and the times we do go small, with Nash/JJ/Bell/Marion/Amare. He will fit in well. May also bring a better 3pt % than Q. Sorry if that hurts still.. haha


OUCH....lol nah im good. As long as we win!!!!


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I expect Marion to play about half his minutes at PF, even if the Suns pick up an other big. The reason is that he is actually pretty effective playing there against most opponents.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

azirishmusic said:


> I expect Marion to play about half his minutes at PF, even if the Suns pick up an other big. The reason is that he is actually pretty effective playing there against most opponents.


Yep, we need another big bad. Hunter is more than likely gone. Even if not, we need more depth there. But I wonder who we're even looking at?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I heard robert tractor traylor.. yuck.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> I heard robert tractor traylor.. yuck.


Oh heck no. That phatty? hahah...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Too bad the jazz couldnt trade bells and arroyos contracts last season, I would like to have him still on the jazz for 4 year 16 million  Way to go, you forced us into looking for another SG


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Too bad the jazz couldnt trade bells and arroyos contracts last season, I would like to have him still on the jazz for 4 year 16 million  Way to go, you forced us into looking for another SG


no prob. Wanna get screwed over again? just ask us. AK-47 for bo outlaw lets do it. :biggrin:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

ya, the jazz just add a few draft picks and it would be a done deal (being sarastic of course)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> ya, the jazz just add a few draft picks and it would be a done deal (being sarastic of course)


Well I wouldn't be, what if the Jazz are really thinking like that, you never know, they are the Jazz...haha


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Well I wouldn't be, what if the Jazz are really thinking like that, you never know, they are the Jazz...haha


Funny, trade the best player on the jazz away. That would be really smart. cmon man I dont like the diss on the jazz  :curse:


----------

